# video games YOU would make...



## ceacar99 (Apr 25, 2007)

cmon you've thought about it! tell us about the game you would make...

now im an EXPERIENCED modder. i started back in the day when valve first released worldcraft for hl1 to produce maps. that was the old tfc days yknow... i started making maps and my skills expanded. these days i can do ANYTHING required to mod, i can code, model, map, texture, unwrap, map and even function as a pr officer. lots of experience but ive never lead a project myself and only officially been on a few projects...

i want to make a western that shows up all other westerns. a western that is not only "realistic" but has sensical addictive gameplay.... here is what ive got so far...

the theme right now is multyplayer(im working on singleplayer rules though). the first issue is that the game is teamplay, outlaws vs lawmen, ranchers vs homesteaders, miners vs claim jumpers that sort of thing... but after that there is soooooo much more...

weapon aquasition: in my game there will be no cash, players will have a set limit of "slots" for firearms. like they could only conceavably carry 6 pistols...
carry limits:
-6 pistols(front of pants, back, holsters)
-3 knives(two boots, belt)
-2 tomahawk(front belt)
-1 saber(takes the place of a holster)
-1 long arm(one shoulder)
-1 bow(shoulder)
-2 sticks tnt(front belt)
-4 belts ammo

some slots would overlap, say you wanted a tomahawk and a saber. well that would take up a holster slot and a slot on your belt so you could carry two less pistols. a bow would replace the rifle and a holster for a pistol as the quiver would be on your hip for rapid shooting. 

now there would be a "cost" each server would set its maximum "armorment level". each weapon adds something to that level and you cannot exeed the maximum. a server could have it set up so there are only a gun or two per person or people would be able to walk around bristleing with bullets.

there would be another cost as well. the more guns and ammo you carry the more difficult it is to get around. the weight will lower your stamina and the awkwardness will mean that mounting and dismounting horses is slow as well as your jumping distance will be pathetic. furthermore all that equipment is NOISY. often its a better idea to get the bare essentials...

trait system: this game will allow each player to pick a trait to help them become the fighter he wants to be.... currently i believe only one trait should be allowed per player. traits would be like the following ideas...

-One handed pistoleer: you like pistols, only you like using one. your pistol shots are ultra acurate but only when you have one pistol. you also reload with lightning speed compared to everyone else.

-quick draw specialist: you flow like the wind when your weapon is holstered and your hand is allways ready. your quickdraw is like lightning and you can get your six rounds out in a single breath. you may not be acurate but your a serious close combat killer.

-carbiner: you like carbines, on foot your a little slower but MUCH more acurate. you are the only person who is capible of managing horse reins while using a two handed weapon horseback properly. that means your command of the horse is not inpared by your carbine.

-native master: you throw weapons in grace, you can cock your bow in a dead run on horseback and yes, your knife/tomahawk skills in hand to hand are unquestionable. this is ballenced by the fact that guns feel funny to you.

-close fight gunman: you like to see thier blood so you get in close, you can wield a firearm with melee weapons, as well as having superior damage(but not that of the native master) and throwing distance.

thats the majority of the basic concept so far... its kinda been my dream project for a while.....


----------



## Mega Wolf (Apr 25, 2007)

What kind of game would I make?

A good one.


----------



## DavidN (Apr 25, 2007)

The trait system sounds interesting, ceacar - it would certainly step away from the monolithic "class"-like system in things like Wolf ET. Though I'm not really up on modern first-person shooters.

As for the game I'd make, I have a feeling it would be rather like this one. And I've got a new project coming up, but it's rather embarrassingly behind at the moment.


----------



## psion (Apr 25, 2007)

The video game I would make...  That's really a tough one.
Personally, I'd make a deep, story-driven sci-fi RPG that isn't based on Phantasy Star, Star Wars, or Star Trek.  Unfortunately, that cuts out alot and there aren't many good sci-fi RPGs out there.
For plot, I would take a couple pages from Hitch-Hikers Guide to the Galaxy/Titan AE (for human characters) and make a number of interesting furry races/cultures, making them neutral NPCs for the player to trade with.
Skills would probably either be classless or a system similar to Mass Effect.  I'd probably refrain from using psionics, ME biotics, or the more funky nano-tech to get rid of that magic stigma.  Perspective will probably be first-person and there may be some form of co-op.
Now if only I knew how to create games...


----------



## ceacar99 (Apr 25, 2007)

heh, psion if you want to understand how game creation works just hang out around the hl1-2 modding community, its currently the largest community of modders dedicated to total conversions. the oblivion community is larger, but nobody there is concerned with total conversions and the community wont teach you much about game creation, just how to use the oblivion pluggin system to mod...

david i was realy depressed when your link wouldnt work . anyway, ive seen ALOT of mods and westerns.... pretty much all have disapointed me. gun was probally the best company developed one to date and even that disapointed.... the best mod had to have been unreal badlands(http://www.planetunreal.com/unrealbadlands/), its a unreal tornament 1 mod thats a multyplayer western. people have a set starting cash and buy thier firearms and either have a dm shootout or teamplay shootouts... everything in the game felt pretty damn good for the period it was made in, and the weapons were just absolutely lovely(if a lil low poly, but thats a failing of the original ut, more efficiant than hl1 but it cant handle as much).

i just wanted to make a western that people would LOVE for years to come... currently that generally means i have to mod for hl2 otherwise i wont get the team or just the pr. my alternitive is whatever new ut is out when the project starts. smaller manpower pool, smaller community, i'd have to make an INCREDIBLE game like red orchestra if i ment to get anywhere...


----------



## DavidN (Apr 26, 2007)

I checked the link this morning and it works, but the server was being a bit funny last night. If it still doesn't lead anywhere, let me know and I'll go and beat up the sysadmin a bit next time I'm back at my old university.

I haven't actually done much modding, the most complex one I made being a bullet-time addon for Unreal Tournament 99 (which is really a lot less complicated than it sounds).


----------



## ceacar99 (Apr 26, 2007)

heh ive modded morrowind, oblivion, hl1-2, all the unreals.... renegade(that game where your a c&c commando)... and ALOT of games where i just fiddled with the sound effects . most of my skills however lie in the area of graphics, and these days ol ceacar is lagging behind in new technique, lol. it took me alot longer than everyone else to learn how to use displacements when hl2 came out for example...(displacements allow bumpy/dynamic terraign easier with less system requirements). realy in modding these days im an oldschool fart who pays WAY too much attention to detail. lol ive been known to even add actual "window cocking" to the window sills in hl2 because i have the polies and i think just flat textures are dull... or houses or buildings that should have actual molding on the walls get them, i have the polies and so i use them .

anyway right now i cant play that game but your tellin me that my western will be kinda like your top down shooter "secret agent"? either way alot of things on my concept pages for my mod change it from regular games.... here is an example 

health system for ceacar99's western: all players will have a max health like other games, bleeding will be a feature but it gets more complex than that. each shot has a chance to instantly incapacitate the target(effects of shock). the larger the shot, the better the chance, the closer to center mass or the head the better the chance. so shooting someone in thier foot with a sixgun isnt likely to cause them to die right there, but a shot in center mass with a furguson .69 rifled musket is likely to drop them on the spot even if thier hp isnt empty.

The issue with such a system is that it will take ALOT of beta testing to ballence. the hp dmg and the chance to kill has to be ballenced well as well as having all the weapons ballenced(if im not carefull such a system could make sixguns next to useless). anyway, when it comes down to the line i dont want someone to be able to take more than three or four rounds to center body mass without being dropped, whatever the weapon.


----------



## psion (Apr 26, 2007)

ceacar99 said:
			
		

> heh, psion if you want to understand how game creation works just hang out around the hl1-2 modding community, its currently the largest community of modders dedicated to total conversions. the oblivion community is larger, but nobody there is concerned with total conversions and the community wont teach you much about game creation, just how to use the oblivion pluggin system to mod...



Thanks, now all I'd need is the time and the patience to learn.  
Although I'd probably start with a system more geared for RPGs like the Precursors game that's supposed to be coming for PC.  Or if it's not moddable I'll dig around for a copy of DromEd again and fight with my copy of System Shock 2.


----------



## ceacar99 (Apr 26, 2007)

forget system shock 2.... dromed is a pretty nice editor but its not all that great. get a copy of hl2, install steam and the game and then dl the source sdk and open up the valve hammer editor(formally worldcraft).

the reason why i suggest that is that there is ALOT of information on how to use it. huge communities, alot of mappers, and its fairly easy to use. even though there are better systems out there(i especially like the ut system) the valve hammer editor system will ALLWAYS be close to my heart..... btw for some good basics go to...

www.snarkpit.net/


----------



## psion (Apr 26, 2007)

Well, thanks.  Now if I may ask a stupid question, do you have to pay for the Source SDK?


----------



## ceacar99 (Apr 26, 2007)

the source sdk is free, comes with the game. the kit includes coding data, the hl model viewer, tools to convert your .tga textures to game format and finally the map editor titled valve hammer editor.

hl2 also has tried to promote soft image as the modeling program of choice for hl2. however i suggest picking up maya because it has a larger community and it will be easier to get ahold of comprehensive tutorials. i personally use 3d studio max(though im learning how to use the AWESOME zbrush better....) for all my modeling work in mods, but if your worried that the source sdk costing money you definately arent gonna shove out the money needed to buy 3ds max....


----------



## PhoenixDragon (Apr 27, 2007)

ceacar99 said:
			
		

> i started back in the day when valve first released worldcraft for hl1 to produce maps. that was the old tfc days yknow...



Wow... That makes me feel old... Talking about HL as "back in the day"...

I still remember messing around with WADs in a (rather quickly aborted) attempt at a TC...


----------



## DavidN (Apr 27, 2007)

IWADs, PWADs, linedefs, sidedefs... people these days have it easy


----------



## ceacar99 (Apr 27, 2007)

lol pheonix it took me an ENTIRE day of fucking around and browsing tutorials before i could actaully compile my textures into wads.... when hl2 came out i was so fuckin confused when i learned that you dont compile your textures into a wad.... lol.

im an oldschool modder but i started when i was realy young. i remember back in the day cfg's realy werent out... had to figure out how to put a door into my map, adjust its speed by good "detective" work.... now the hl sdk automatically sets itself up for the game with the proper cfg and these new "kids" can just fly through object properties...Â Â unfortunately because of the new changes many ive found can make great maps but just understand less of what they are doing. most new mappers i know dont even know to adjust the transparency of any brush entity(func_wall or whatever) and they are only able to make glass with nodraw's and the proper glass texture....:roll:

one of the things i also believe is new is that in the new hammer editor there is a "fit" button in texture properties, basically solving ALOT of issues... however, these new mappers seem to have new skills that more than make up for thier lack of the "oldschool knowledge".... i remember gettin my ass KICKED in mapping by a guy named ryell or r_yell... he took real height maps of a canyon, made a MASSIVE model out of it, tweaked it over a couple weeks and used it for his 3d skybox. that combined with his aibilties with the new hdr lighting BLEW me out of the fuckin water, lol. you coudlnt even tell that his canyon walls and everything were just part of the 3d skybox in his map.... the connection between the playing field and the skybox was seemless....


----------



## Option7 (Apr 27, 2007)

My game would be very similar to The Warriors. The story follows a group of hardasses, and you sort of take it in turns with each one. It can also be co-op.

Each of the characters has their own unique style, strenghts and weaknesses. There are your normal street fighting moves, like face punching, low kicks and high kicks, nut-busters, headbutt, belly punch and kidney punch. However, you can also use kickass grapple moves, and break bones and stuff (but you have to fill up a gauge sort of thing). You can drag dropped enemies to the side of the road and curb stomp them, with excruciating detail. Also, you can interact with the environment, and slam peoples heads in car doors, through windows etc. You can attack enemies or civilains, whatever you choose.

There are also some awesome melee and firearm weapons. You can do peoples heads in with bats, poles, throw bricks and bottles, and you can get some kickass guns, like a Desert Eagle or an AK47 etc. There aren't things like rocket launchers or grenades (but there are molotovs) 'cause that would be stupid. You can only carry as many things as you have places to keep them on your character (there would be a create-a-character function, naturally)

You can also steal cars in much the same way as in GTA, and the mission system would also be very similar (go to someone, they give you a task, your gang does it).

That's pretty much my dream game... And of course, it would have to have like, the best graphics ever.


----------



## ceacar99 (Apr 27, 2007)

reminds me of some western game i saw.... its name escapes me right now. its a plot that follows two characters, both enemies. one is a ex preacher that has picked up his old rusty colts to take revenge for his brother. he is like the ultimate bad ass, and uses the word of god to drive fear into his foes as he guns them down(you can seriously have him read from the bible to do that...)

the other is a stealthy agile character whom prefers a whip over a gun. amazingly he's not evil, only does what he has to get by... like you will have to steal a horse from an old man but you cant simply sneak up behind him and put him out of his misery... both characters are contradictions of each other and you have to play as both of them to complete the game...

also there is a new indiana jones game coming out that is talking about the kind of world interaction your talking about... like you throw someone into a car it will dent accordingly and so on. it was pretty cool lookin at the vids but it seems that the game is far from completion.... truth be told i like ALOT of physics interaction and destructability.... i used to have a BLAST playing red faction online.... its a game where you can alter the terraign with explosives and all that. people would lay traps with remote contolled mines and blast huge craters in the tunnels and all that.... you could even blast bridges out from under things by litterally using explosives to saw through the concrete... it was an awesome game and it was incredibly addictive to modify the ammount of "cutting" each weapon did....

one thing that i detest these days however is the quest for the perfect graphics. i mean seriously, do you need to be able to see the nazi's bad achne at 200 yards to enjoy shooting him....


----------



## PhoenixDragon (Apr 29, 2007)

ceacar99 said:
			
		

> reminds me of some western game i saw.... its name escapes me right now. its a plot that follows two characters, both enemies.



Call of Juarez. Funny, I was going to mention it as another western game, but then forgot to :>


----------



## ADF (Apr 29, 2007)

An Elder Scrolls style game in a modern setting, think if DnD progressed technologically.

The stereotypical fantasy setting is getting repetitive, fast forwarding the world to the modern age may give a different perspective on it. Imagine a game world full of orcs, elfs, dwarfs, beast folk, dragons and other creatures in a modern setting? How would they fit in such a world? How would magic work in a urban environment with governments and laws?

It would be interesting to see how it would all work; if I was designing it I would put major emphasis on creating the world to be as realistic as possible, not some goofy one that was created for the game mechanics convenience.


----------



## Xonic the Fox (Apr 29, 2007)

I would make something pixelated and retro.


----------



## Evangeline (Apr 29, 2007)

The game I would create, would have two parts to it, it would be a futuristic type game, set in my own universe

-The first part would be the single player game, which throughout that whole game would be like one massive tutorial on controls, enemies, weapons, and as well as showing you the events that led up to the Multiplayer part. In here you play as certain characters through the history of the game.

-The second part would be the Multiplayer game, which would be around 50-100 years after the events in the single player game. Full character customization, with millions of different species, each with their pro's and con's, strengths, and weakness'. You'd also have the ability to combine as many different races into one hybrid, but for every strength you give your char, you'll have some pretty annoying weakness'. (More for the Min/Maxers out there who want the best in everything).

The game play world would be huge, starting off you'd be on a planet a good 25-40x bigger then Earth. Then when you get the money and power to travel the universe, you can visit whole new planets and discover unique items.

Weapons would range from Hand-to-Hand, Melee (Like anything you could pick up and use as a weapon), guns, and even huge particle cannon's on the interstellar ships. The damage system would be realistic for the universe it's set in, meaning if I took out a hand gun and shot my enemy in the knee, that leg would be out of action slowing the person down, same goes with hands, arms and certain parts of the chest. Head shots are most definitely a kill shot.

The two biggest kicker's in the game would be:

The fully destructible environment. Meaning you use a particle cannon from a ship in space on a small town and leave a crater five miles wide, it'll still be there for a good long while. All planets can be destroyed, except for a few needed for missions, some town/cities/metropolis' can be destroyed to an extent.

Then would be the ability to not play the Multiplayer aspect till you've completed the single player one, and passed a few test within it to unlock the multiplayer. The multiplayer would have multiple servers, one huge one for a free for all where anyone can join and do as they please, the other ones that are for RP, or just for private fun with some friends.


----------



## Goofygopher (Apr 29, 2007)

I would make a game where your purpose is to find the person that created you and your people. Your character can start out as anything,but can't change after you do it...depending on the character that dictates it's abilities. So for example: 
Gopher 
Attack: 60 
defense: 80 
speed:100 
Magic Powers: 40

That would be me if I choose it. Because I'm ground type I am pretty strong and I am quite fast. I'm a ground dweller,so I get decent defense...but not too wonderful. The max is 100, so birds would have less defense to start out with,wolves would be weak against magic,so they cope with speed and defense; humans would be pretty rounded. 50 or so on everything but magic,which would be maxed out.

The goal which at first seems quite easy to obtain will be clouded by multiple things you must do. All of course are optional...but if you do them you get a decent pay out for your character(such as armor,potions,stuff you can use later...).

One thing though. If you choose either a gopher,wolf,dragon or rabbit you will be able to see a different scene then other characters.  Mainly because they are more attuned to the planet. Other characters will see the generic move along scenes. 

Once you get to the being it will try to destroy you,because you are not to ever seek them out. Once you defeat them the being will take your character in,and turn it into a demi-god. It will then tell your character to beat the evil force,where ever that is depending on your character. 

The evil will be a really hard to beat boss...next to impossible unless you have the armor you were kinda supposed to take the time to get. And just to be cruel...you can't go backwards. So either you get it when you've got the chance or you are basically screwed. 

The ending is your character being held (regardless of what it is) and being comforted. The character gets healed and the place is peaceful.

That's my idea.


----------



## Option7 (Apr 29, 2007)

ceacar99 said:
			
		

> one thing that i detest these days however is the quest for the perfect graphics. i mean seriously, do you need to be able to see the nazi's bad achne at 200 yards to enjoy shooting him....



It adds to the quality of the game. So yes, it does help.


----------



## DavidN (Apr 29, 2007)

Graphics are undoubtedly an important part of games, but they're not as absolutely vital as the newer generation of consoles would have us think - when you have 2 million polygons per character and every blade of grass is an individual object, it's just getting ridiculous.


----------



## ceacar99 (Apr 29, 2007)

option, honestly graphics dont realy inprove the quality of the game... gameplay, lack of bugs, environmental design, sound effects and ai does.... here lets run an experiment...

http://www.the-underdogs.info/game.php?gameid=3924

system shock 2, dl the game. beat it(once you actually pick it up youll find that you will have trouble setting it down). after youve played the game through tell me that modern single player shooters are better because the enemies in them have high def textures....

adf, its not quite the same but you might want to check out shadowrun when it comes out. me and my brother have been having a BLAST with it, and its a mix of oldschool fantasy with sci fi. have bionic enhancements and use magical spells to summon demons to do battle. glide on air with your glider pack or teleport through walls.... its just an awesome game...

i think a "modern" elder scrolls would be flipping awesome though.... the one thing that would have to be done is have a plot line of an unstable country or something... otherwise why the hell would there be so many dungeons full of monsters?


----------



## Bokracroc (Apr 29, 2007)

ceacar99 said:
			
		

> option, honestly graphics dont realy inprove the quality of the game... gameplay, lack of bugs, environmental design, sound effects and ai does.... here lets run an experiment...
> 
> http://www.the-underdogs.info/game.php?gameid=3924
> 
> system shock 2, dl the game. beat it(once you actually pick it up youll find that you will have trouble setting it down). after youve played the game through tell me that modern single player shooters are better because the enemies in them have high def textures....



If you manage to get the damn thing working on XP :evil:
Save your soul and just get an older box that runs on Windows 98 when you go to play it.


----------



## Rouge2 (Apr 29, 2007)

A Real, Real Life Sim.

You go from being born to trying to make your way to the top.


----------



## ceacar99 (Apr 29, 2007)

lol. bokracrock, usually ss2 runs FINE on winxp.... sometimes you have to adjust its cfg so it uses "compatable" textures but it usually works fine. what DOES ensure that it doesnt run is if you have a duel core, 2 processors or a 64 bit machine. ss2(and sadly thief 1 as well....) just simply wont run under such circumstances....

rouge, your post reminded me of a game im REALY exited about. its called spore, you start out as a microscopic life form and guide it to survival. as the game goes on your piece of life evolves, with each evolution point you get you can add things, like on your microbe you can get things to defeat enemies or eat tough life forms. eventually you evolve into a larger organism and it keeps going. eventually your organism becomes sentiant and you evolve thier tribal culture, after that you evolve thier civilization and try to conquer the world with them(how they evolved tribally will effect thier mentality here, they could be total pussies because of how thier social psyke formed). its just an amazing game with incredible scope.... its also almost like a titanic sandbox...


----------



## Seydaschu (Apr 30, 2007)

I'd like to make my own Metal Slug styled game.

No, wait a minute, I AM!  BOOYAH!


----------



## psion (May 3, 2007)

Seydaschu said:
			
		

> I'd like to make my own Metal Slug styled game.
> 
> No, wait a minute, I AM!Â Â BOOYAH!



Can we see it then?


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (May 4, 2007)

Heh not to sound rude, but you should rather do a Contra style one instead of MS one, since it's better.

j/k

XDDDDDD

Yeah, yeah, I'm just ranting on my stuff against SNK.


----------



## psion (May 23, 2007)

Never got to experience Contra...


----------



## themocaw (May 23, 2007)

psion said:
			
		

> Never got to experience Contra...




Find an emulator 

As for me, I'd make the ultimate simulation game, where you start with a microorganism, and slowly build it up through centuries and millenia of evolution until it reaches sentience, all the while working with a highly advanced AI, that simulates a highly complex society with its own rituals, government, and abilities, that can then. . . oh wait.  Damn you, Will Wright, for thinking of it first.  *shakes fist*


----------



## net-cat (May 23, 2007)

I made a PacMan clone for my final project in AP Computer science.

... geez. That was five years ago.

But yeah, I'm boring.


----------



## psion (May 29, 2007)

Does anyone know any good tools for modding/creating a RTS game?


----------



## Rilvor (Jun 2, 2007)

You know i bet its pretty hard to make games these days that are unique with new ideas, so as to try and avoid the "so totally stole it from X" cries that usually come about. I would probably make a FPS that gives you insane firepower, and the game pits you against insanely huge waves of enemies. And lets not forget destroyable environments  FPS are some of my favorites ^^


----------



## Cray (Jun 2, 2007)

Some of my friends and I had the best idea ever a few weeks back.

The Wii, with its motion-sensing controller, seems great for puzzle games.  And what would be better than _Rubik's Cube on the Wii!_?  But the Wiimote by itself might not be the best thing to control it, so it would have to some with... a _Rubik's Cube-shaped controller!_

It's _brilliant!_


----------



## DavidN (Jun 2, 2007)

psion: There's FPS Creator if you want instant results, but don't expect anything too amazing - it's pretty limited in what it can do, as you're just building on an existing engine.

For modding, most modern FPSes provide editors and scripting languages to modify the game - UnrealEd is my favourite, even if subtracting out of solid empty space seems a bit Douglas Adams at first.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jun 2, 2007)

I've got a couple ideas. First of all, I'd want to make a game based on my story (which is mostly done and just needs to be fine tuned), and not an "adaptation" because those always suck, but something that would serve as its own chapter in the overall storyline. It wouldn't be something designed to spawn a slew of sequels, or necessarily have that much replay value, because the format would be survival horror and I'm sorry, not NO survival horror game is really that suspenseful after the first play through. The oldschool style of survival horror is kinda on the way out anyway, but still, it can't be stressed enough that it's just ridiculous to have a game that's designed to terrify you that only takes a few hours to beat and then give people a reason to play again. Looking at games like Silent Hill 3 and Resident Evil 4, which had virtually no back-tracking, nor any need to because the save points were distributed very conveniently, the only thing that was missing to make them "epic" was more exploration and multiple playable characters, which the basis of my story would provide.

Speaking of survival horror, a zombie game that isn't survival horror. And there are those, but they're not the kind of game I'd want to make. Basically I'd love to become Rich & Famous (tm) so that I could make a deal with George Romero to do an epic series based on his Dead movies, but they wouldn't be adaptations, and they wouldn't be survival horror per se, and the reason for that is because survival horror games try to put a lot of gameplay in a small area, like a mansion or whatever, and a zombie plague should let you explore a lot more locations and be a lot less linear. And yes, I know a few games have attempted something like this, and they've all sucked so far. Basically my vision would play more like a simulation or a choose-your-own-adventure than what a zombie game typically plays like, even more so than Dead Rising. I'm not exactly sure how it'd work on the technical side, but it'd be awesome if it worked out that the game world got increasingly more hostile on it's own time, separate from YOUR time in which you look for places to hide out until you run out of resources and have to make a run for it. For example, you and your teammates are making your way through Pitsburg or wherever as the shit hits the fan, and maybe you decide instead of going to the mall, you try a hospital, or go to the subway and see if whatever junk you acquired in the city can help you get the trains back up and running.


----------



## psion (Jun 2, 2007)

DavidN said:
			
		

> psion: There's FPS Creator if you want instant results, but don't expect anything too amazing - it's pretty limited in what it can do, as you're just building on an existing engine.



I said RTS (Real Time Strategy) not FPS (First Person Shooter.)  If I want to write a first-person game I'll learn Source.  I just need a RTS editor or something to mod out this idea that isn't leaving me alone.


----------



## DavidN (Jun 2, 2007)

Sorry about that. I can only explain it by saying I'd put my brain on back to front and had forgotten how to read.


----------



## Petrock (Jun 2, 2007)

I've kicked around a few ideas in my head for a game, though I'm not sure what I'd want to use. I know it'd be Lilo and Stitch based, and you could make your own experiment character. Other than that, not sure what...though it'd probably be rated E10


----------



## darkdoomer (Jun 2, 2007)

a game with an original gameplay that would require a killer 3d engine for the special effects, with some surrealism and weird things. 

expected resident evil series or parasit eve, theres a big lack of horror/disturbing game. no matter thge weapons, zombies or gallons of red pixels. something with a mood between RingÃ¹ and a movie by David Lynch with cute characters and a bit of erotica to fuck it up again.


----------



## RailRide (Jun 3, 2007)

A racing game. Set in a major metropolitan area, a la _Midtown Madness_.

Where you race souped-up transit buses 

Cause I'm strange like that 

---PCJ


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jun 3, 2007)

darkdoomer said:
			
		

> a game with an original gameplay that would require a killer 3d engine for the special effects, with some surrealism and weird things.
> 
> expected resident evil series or parasit eve, theres a big lack of horror/disturbing game. no matter thge weapons, zombies or gallons of red pixels. something with a mood between RingÃ¹ and a movie by David Lynch with cute characters and a bit of erotica to fuck it up again.



I'll assume you've never played any of the Silent Hill games since you didn't mention those, and they beat Resident Evil in the "disturbing" department and have a better control scheme. Forbidden Siren is also a good game for that if the gameplay itself doesn't piss you off.

And there was going to be a Parasite Eve 3 but they canned it for whatever reason.


----------



## darkdoomer (Jun 3, 2007)

ow yesh, silent hill . i had the first on psx and it's certainly the best game-to-movie conversion on cinÃ©,  but i wouldnt get into the theme of survival horror.


----------



## crabby_the_frog (Jun 3, 2007)

Rouge2 said:
			
		

> A Real, Real Life Sim.
> 
> You go from being born to trying to make your way to the top.



I think you're just refering to real life.


----------



## crabby_the_frog (Jun 3, 2007)

And hmm.... If I could make a game....

I'd want to make it an MMORPG, definately. I'd also go similar to Dues Ex in terms of how your character develops and grows, gaining experience from what you do and how you do it (more usage of a weapon yields faster reloading times or more accuracy while moving). I'd also get it in first person, and/or third person (the player gets to choose).

Storyline wise... I'd have it semi-futuristic (maybe only 20 years ito the future). You could pick from 3 or 4 groups to play as (stereotype good vs evil, plus mercenaries and police) and which group you choose gives access to weapons and quests the others cannot get, short of killing you and taking the weapons or following you around. And you'd go around doing missions and quests and such for said group that could effect a storyline every team shares. And each month or two there'd be a new update to change the storyline. (For example, it could be like... there's a shipment coming in via airport for police supplies at the end of the month, if the police and the good guys can defend it for the whole two months, then in the next patch they get beefed up weapons, if they fail to, then the other two sides get it.)

I'd also include character customizability. Lots of it. And an accurate voice communication system (because typing it just getting lame in a high-paced shooting game).

And I wouldn't have magic or anything like that, it'd want it to be as realisic as possible.

And I'd want realistic weapons also. Maybe one or two each side futuristic (we have lasers now,  just not handheld yet. Immagine in 20 years.) Like the previous posts, lots of room for guns, but the more you have slows you down and makes you really noisy. And I'd want variation, not just all the same guns being used.

Like I said, each side would have some unique guns and the other team can get only by killing someone holding it. And I'd want lots of guns. Atleast 20 different rifles, 5 different sniper rifles, 20 different pistols (all able to be duel wielded, only some effective (ie. duel wielding with slow reloading guns would be rather foolish)), machine guns, shotguns, grenades, a few rockets, swords, knives, police battons, bottles, broken glass, pipes and anything else in the environment. And vehicles such as some normal cars, maybe a helicopter, military vehicles, just realistic stuff.

And the rewards? Going around upgrading your arsenal, getting cash to buy better guns, train your skills, upgrade yourself, buy stronger/lighter/quieter equipment, all tryig to set the other teams back to win the bymonthly campaigns.

What'd be great also would be some RPing skills. Like, you're a policeman. None of this shooting game style "name above crosshair turns red hey look I'm not on your team", everyone sees everyone as normal, and if a cop wanted to go undercover, it'd take some voicechat persuasion to get other people to not go killing you (you can change your clothing in-game also, for a price (money).)

And my clothing style would go for realism also. If you want to wear a bulletproof vest under civilian clothing, you can. If you want it overtop, you can. If you want to run around in a swimsuit, you can. And I'd have the clothing reflect how you survive vs. how you die. If you're a mercinary and you kill a police officer and don their uniform, some of the NPC's would not know who you really are and would treat you differently. And the clothing could offer protection. A bullet proof vest? More defence against body shots. A helmet? Protection for the sides and back of the head. Get shot when you're wearing only cloth, you're probably going to get killed.

And I'd want friendly fire as a must. But, there'd probably be a 1/2 or 1/3 strength reduction against them (so people can't make a new character as the other team, go around killing them all, then switch back). And if you die, you lose ALL your money, items and weapons.

Unfortinatley, it'd be pay to play. Only lke $5 a month, but thats an inconvenience for most. I'd maybe also have quests that reflect this (win this campaign, get your account one free month to be used at any date of your choice). And CD keys would be a must, the money to buy the game would be the average also. (We don't need anyone downloading copies of it, you can pay the costs for the disks and an activation key, then go your monthly $5, no mooching).


And that's my idea. Congrats if you read it all.


----------



## crabby_the_frog (Jun 3, 2007)

Also, I forgot to say what you'd play it on. Assuming it could be released in the near future:

PC/Mac, PS3 and Xbox 360 compatable. Thing is... they're all compatable with eachother. Thats right! You can play on your PC WITH and ALONGSIDE your buddy who only has an Xbox!


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jun 3, 2007)

darkdoomer said:
			
		

> ow yesh, silent hill . i had the first on psx and it's certainly the best game-to-movie conversion on cinÃ©,  but i wouldnt get into the theme of survival horror.



Silent Hill 4 tries so hard to be an interactive J-horror movie, and the presentation is spot on. It even blatantly rips off The Ring and The Grudge with some of its cutscenes, unfortunately it also has the worst gameplay of the entire series.


----------



## Giles_F_Ahrun (Jun 3, 2007)

I would make a Furry Mixed Martial Arts game using the UFC games' engine but allowing the ability to stomp a downed opponent just like Pride FC... And a furry pro-wrestling game as well. With a CAFW (Create A Furry Wrestler) and the engine would be similar as the Super Fire Pro Wrestling X Premium game for Snes.


----------

